# brush biopsy common bile duct percutaneous approach



## Susan Carter CPC (Mar 26, 2013)

what codes would you use for brush biopsy of common bile duct from a percutaneous approach?  A cholangiogram through existing biliary tube.the patient  had an existing external biliary drain removed. the a catheter and glidewire used access to the common bile duct. A brush biopsy was preformed and samples submitted on slides. Then a new internal/external biliary drain was placed.

Would these codes be correct:
47525/75984  change of percutaneous biliary drainage catheter with S&I
47553  brush biopsy common bile duct from percutaneous approach
47505/74305 cholangiogram with S&I

( I had looked at 37200/75970 transcatheter bx with S&I) but I'm not sure if this is correct because not performed via vascular access.)

I appreciate any help with this issue

Thanks


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 26, 2013)

Susan Carter CPC said:


> what codes would you use for brush biopsy of common bile duct from a percutaneous approach?  A cholangiogram through existing biliary tube.the patient  had an existing external biliary drain removed. the a catheter and glidewire used access to the common bile duct. A brush biopsy was preformed and samples submitted on slides. Then a new internal/external biliary drain was placed.
> 
> Would these codes be correct:
> 47525/75984  change of percutaneous biliary drainage catheter with S&I
> ...



The codes you used are correct except that I think you mean 47553 (not 47533). You are also correct in that 37200/75970 do not apply.

HTH


----------

